# jMonkeyEngine Anfänger



## TheVkL (6. Mrz 2011)

Hallo, ich programmiere schon seit langem mit Greenfoot um in die Programmierung mit Java und algemein der Programmierung vertraut zu werden. Jetzt wollte ich aber mal mit 3d Programmierung anfangen. Ersteinmal etwas simples wie ein drehender Würfel. Dafür habe ich mir die jMonkeyEngine 3 angeguckt und runtergeladen. Danach wollte ich die Anfängertutorials auf der Website machen, doch es scheiterte schon beim ausprobieren der Bsp. die angeblich dabei sind. Wenn ich das Tutorial Project-Creation mache, also ein neues Projekt mit Simple Applikation, dann soll, wenn ich das Projekt welches ich gemacht habe ausführe, ein jMonkey Cube zu sehen sein. Aber ich sehe nichts außer einer Fehlermeldung: eine "FileNotFoundException", die höchstwahrscheinlich besagt, dass die Datei, die den Würfel erzeugen soll, nicht existiert. Könntet ihr mir bitte helfen? Bin totaler Anfänger in sachen 3d und jMonkeyEngine.


----------



## Landei (6. Mrz 2011)

Es gibt keine Datei, die den Würfel erzeugt (ja, es gibt Dateien, die 3D-Modelle in entsprechenden Formaten enthalten, aber nicht in einem so einfachen Beispiel). Ich denke, dir fehlt einfach die Textur des Würfels. Ich habe länger nichts mit JME gemacht, aber früher waren die Resourcen für die Beispiele in einem separaten Jar, was man einbinden musste. Alternativ kannst du ein eigenes Bild (jpg oder png sollte gehen) in dein Projektverzeichnis legen und versuchen, dieses statt dem JME-Bild zu laden.


----------



## Kr0e (7. Mrz 2011)

Hey,

klingt sehr komisch, wenns wirklich ne frische Installation von der JME3 Plattform ist und einfach ein Standardprojekt mit JME 3 ist.
Generel ist JME3 stark in Entwicklung. Anfägnern könnte das neue JME3 Konzept komisch vorkommen.. Es gibt keine TExturen mehr, die man auf Objekte klebt, sondern stattdessen wurde ein cleveres Shadersystem integriert. Es gibt nur noch Materialien die wiederum von Shadereinheiten gerendert werden. Es gibt einen vordefinierten Shader names SimpleTextured oder so...
Aber vergiss den erstmal... Versuchs fürn Anfang mit einem Würfel der einfach nur eine Farbe hat:


```
Box box1 = new Box( new Vector3f(1,-1,1), 1,1,1);
        Geometry blue = new Geometry("Box", box1);

        Material mat1 = new Material(assetManager, "Common/MatDefs/Misc/SolidColor.j3md");
        mat1.setColor("m_Color", ColorRGBA.Blue);
        blue.setMaterial(mat1);
```

Hier gibts du mein Material "Common/MatDefs/Misc/SolidColor.j3md" an, was dem Shader sagt, dass er seine ganze komplexe Rendermathematik sich in die Haare schmieren kann und einfach nur eine simple Farbe nehmen soll. 
Hier : mat1.setColor("m_Color", ColorRGBA.Blue); gibts du an, dass die Farbe Blau sein soll. "m_Color" ist in dem Fall der Name aus dem Shaderprogramm. Du musst dir Shaderprogramme wie wirkliche kleine Unterprogramme vorstellen. Die Programmiersprache
ist die Shading Language und ähnelt stark C/C++. Aber um die Shading Langugge musst du dich garnicht kümmern in diesem einfachen Fall. Ich wette auch, dass sich bei weiterer Entwicklung der ganze Shaderkram noch extremst vereinfachen wird...

Also dann : Happy Coding 

Gruß,

Chris


----------



## TheVkL (7. Mrz 2011)

Danke für die Antworten. Ich habe aber mitlerweile rausgekriegt, dass es nicht an fehlenden Dateien liegt, sondern, dass das Verzeichnis, in der die jMonkeyEngine ist, ein ü im Namen enthält, was anscheinend zu einem Fehler in der jMonkeyEngine führt(da englische Engine).


----------

